# Wayside Pier Park leaving now



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I am headed down to teh Three Mile Bridge now. I will stay until sometime tomorrow.

Hope to see some of you out there.

Phone: 334-403-0576

Black Dodge Dakota with Fleming Farms Hunting Club Sticker in rear window.


----------



## hsk3502 (May 17, 2012)

What fish are you going after? I was there last night and didn't have much luck, but did see some people with a cooler full of small Spanish.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I was there today.I didn't pay any attention to any vehicles but wish I had met up. I caught a couple of mullet for bait first thing this morning,10:00 or so but didn't want to be greedy and catch more than I could keep alive. Big mistake to leave my air pump at home. I had one about 8 inches long, still alive on the hook, when something bent my rod over big time and within 2 seconds, it was gone. reeled it in and hook and all was gone with the line kinda shredded. I had been warned to use wire leaders and next time I will. I'm gonna get a few spares too. One thing I did right was to have a leash one my rods. I'm gonna go again next week but I have to figure out which day to try. My days with free time are Mon., Wed., and Fri starting at 9:00 earliest and have to be home by 4:00 on Mon. and Wed. but can play a couple of hours longer on Fri. Another thing. I have to catch my bait fish early or I can't see them in the water to throw the net at or I would have just caught more bait and stayed out there a lot longer.
I was driving an old blue GMC van with the high top conversion if you saw me.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

hsk3502 said:


> What fish are you going after? I was there last night and didn't have much luck, but did see some people with a cooler full of small Spanish.


 
I dont ever particularly target any one kind of fish.

I get some live shrimp, and catch some live bait.

I use live bait as much as possible.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

DTFuqua said:


> I was there today.I didn't pay any attention to any vehicles but wish I had met up. I caught a couple of mullet for bait first thing this morning,10:00 or so but didn't want to be greedy and catch more than I could keep alive. Big mistake to leave my air pump at home. I had one about 8 inches long, still alive on the hook, when something bent my rod over big time and within 2 seconds, it was gone. reeled it in and hook and all was gone with the line kinda shredded. I had been warned to use wire leaders and next time I will. I'm gonna get a few spares too. One thing I did right was to have a leash one my rods. I'm gonna go again next week but I have to figure out which day to try. My days with free time are Mon., Wed., and Fri starting at 9:00 earliest and have to be home by 4:00 on Mon. and Wed. but can play a couple of hours longer on Fri. Another thing. I have to catch my bait fish early or I can't see them in the water to throw the net at or I would have just caught more bait and stayed out there a lot longer.
> I was driving an old blue GMC van with the high top conversion if you saw me.


How do you catch those mullets? Which hooks, baits or depth of water? I have seen them swimming around in large numbers but never hooked one. I heard that they are good baits and edible too if fresh.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I used a cast net. I'm just now learning to catch fish with a rod and reel. I used to do alright with a gill net before they made everyone quit using them and am just now getting around to trying a cast net again. Used one for a short while years ago but not enough to get very good at throwing it. When I hooked these as bait, I used about 6 feet of line and leader below a bobber.


----------

